# SPS Messe



## Jochen Kühner (18 November 2020)

Hallo, weiß den irgendjemand schon interessante Neuigkeiten von der SPS Messe?

Will Siemens den V17 vorstellen?


----------



## blackpeat (19 November 2020)

Ich hab nur von Kontakten gehört das V17 nicht Ende des Jahres kommt, eher Q2 nächsten Jahres. Aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest. 

Featurelist sah jetzt auch nicht Mega spannend aus, finde leider die Präsentation gerade nicht um zu gucken ob noch unter Verschluss.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 November 2020)

Überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr euch da registriert.
Ihr werdet von Konkatanfragen zugesch....


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr euch da registriert.
> Ihr werdet von Konkatanfragen zugesch....



Stimmt ... Eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Tommi (21 November 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch anmelden...
Aber was sollen sie machen?...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 November 2020)

Also ich habe mich angemeldet, interessiert mich ja schon was präsentiert wird.
Aber es stimmt schon, es kommen ganz schön viele Email´s.


----------



## dealer125 (27 November 2020)

Ja ich habe auch die Bestätigung bekommen V17 ist verschoben auf Sommer 2021.
Deshalb gibt es auch noch kein Technical Slides mit detaillierten Änderungen, weil Sie noch kräftig am entwickeln sind.

Was interessant ist aus meiner Sicht es kommen die 2 Programmiersprachen hinzu CFC+ und CEM.

Die Website von der SPS Messe selber fand ich auch eher Verbesserungswürdig, aber die von Siemens macht einiges her.
Die ist grundsätzlich zu empfehlen.


----------



## TheLevel (27 November 2020)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Ich hab nur von Kontakten gehört das V17 nicht Ende des Jahres kommt, eher Q2 nächsten Jahres. Aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest.


Das habe ich auch so gehört.



blackpeat schrieb:


> Featurelist sah jetzt auch nicht Mega spannend aus, finde leider die Präsentation gerade nicht um zu gucken ob noch unter Verschluss.


Davon habe ich noch gar nichts gesehen, die würde mich dann doch mal interessieren....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2020)

Das ist doch mal gut das Sie sich ein wenig Zeit nehmen, 
jedes Jahr eine neu Version muss es doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## blackpeat (27 November 2020)

Das sind die Änderungen die wir bekommen haben.


----------



## dealer125 (27 November 2020)

Hier 2 Screenshots von den neuen Programmiersprachen im TAI Portal V17:

CEM: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




CFC+:


----------



## MFreiberger (27 November 2020)

Moin dealer125,

spannen .

Beide Sprachen habe ich noch nicht genutzt. Bei CFC weiß ich in etwa, wie es funktioniert.
Kann mir Jemand CEM kurz verständlich darlegen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Fluffi (27 November 2020)

CEM sieht nach IF-Then Programmierung in Tabellenform aus. In Sachen Übersichtlichkeit ganz nett, aber komplexe Dinge kann man so wohl nicht programmieren.


----------



## dealer125 (27 November 2020)

Hallo MFreiberger,

CEM finde ich sehr interessant.
CEM = Cause-Effect-Matrix

Man deklariert links Fälle und oben die Effekte.
Einzelne Fälle oder auch Gruppen können an die Effekte anbinden.

So können komplexe FUP/KOP Netzwerke anders aufgebaut werden.
Zum Beispiel bei komplexen Anlagen mit vielen Aktoren und Prozessen.
So können die Effekte die unterschiedlichen Aktoren sein und links bei den Fällen die unterschiedlichen Prozesse oder andere Abhängigkeiten sein. In der Mitte kann dann Netzartig die Sachen miteinander verbunden werden.

@Fluffi,

das Stimmt komplexe Sachen wie Berechnung können dort nicht umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2020)

CFC habe ich bei Wago schätzen gelernt.
Unter CEM kann ich mir noch nichts konkretes vorstellen.


----------



## MFreiberger (27 November 2020)

Moin dealer125,



dealer125 schrieb:


> CEM finde ich sehr interessant.
> CEM = Cause-Effect-Matrix
> 
> Man deklariert links Fälle und oben die Effekte.
> ...



Aha. Also tatsächlich brauchbar. Wir hatten mal eine "Sicherheitsmatrix", die das dokumentiert hat. Umsetzen mussten wir es dann in der Steuerung "klassisch" programmiert.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## blackpeat (27 November 2020)

Safety geht aber mit CEM aktuell noch nicht. Das kommt später


----------



## MFreiberger (27 November 2020)

Moin blackpeat,

ja, da hatten wir auch keine F-Steuerung. Es waren nur Funktionen, deren Abhängigkeiten in Matrixform dokumentiert waren. "Sicherheitsmatrix" war einfach nur ein Arbeitsname.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin dealer125,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, jetzt hat es Klick gemacht.
Die Matrix-Darstellung kenne ich von Sicherheitsfunktionen auch.
Naja, wenn man mit KOP/FUP groß geworden ist, dann ist der Nutzen wahrscheinlich nicht so riesig.
Für die Hochsprachen-Jünglinge ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fluffi (27 November 2020)

Nicht dass ich gegen CEM etwas hätte, neue Ansätze in der Art der Programmierung zu finden ist ja durchaus nicht schlecht, aber ich hab da so das Gefühl, dass solche Implementierungen nur neue Baustellen im TIA Portal aufmachen und die durchaus beschränkten Entwicklungs-Ressourcen von der eigentlichen Weiterentwicklung und Optimierung wegnehmen.


----------



## JesperMP (27 November 2020)

Immer noch kein PLCSIM für Open Controller. Allerdings kein Hinweis das es kommt.


> Team-Integration von Funktionstests
> • Simulation der Applikation mit erweiterter CPU Unterstützung in PLCSIM (u.a. S7-1500R/H)
> • Unterstützung der Simulation von CPU1518HF in PLCSIM Adv.


----------



## JesperMP (27 November 2020)

> Einfache Visualisierung mit Unified View of-Things
> • Erstellung der Basis-Visualisierung mit WinCC Unified
> • Verwendung als Web-Visualisierung auf SIMATIC Webservern
> • Zugriff auf Visualisierung mit jeglichem Browser
> ...


Die 1 Milliondollar Frage: Kann man die Web-Visualisierung auf die CPUs updaten ohne CPU-Stopp ?
Wenn ja, dann ist es interessant.
Wenn nein, dann vergiess es.


----------



## Captain Future (28 November 2020)

dealer125 schrieb:


> Hier 2 Screenshots von den neuen Programmiersprachen im TAI Portal V17:
> 
> CEM:
> 
> ...



Gibt es irgendwo einen Link oder hast du noch mehr Bilder.... in guter Quali...


----------



## Benjamin (1 Dezember 2020)

Zu CEM:

In bestimmten Bereichen (z.B. elektrischer Schutz oder Leitsystemen) ist das eine sehr gefragte Darstellungsart. Das schon aus Zeiten vor digitalen Steuerungen - da noch mit Lampen aufgebaut. Stichwort wäre noch "Trip-Matrix".

Hier zum Beispiel aus einem Schutzrelais für Generatoren:


----------



## ducati (1 Dezember 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin blackpeat,
> 
> ja, da hatten wir auch keine F-Steuerung. Es waren nur Funktionen, deren Abhängigkeiten in Matrixform dokumentiert waren. "Sicherheitsmatrix" war einfach nur ein Arbeitsname.
> 
> ...





Fluffi schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich gegen CEM etwas hätte, neue Ansätze in der Art der Programmierung zu finden ist ja durchaus nicht schlecht, aber ich hab da so das Gefühl, dass solche Implementierungen nur neue Baustellen im TIA Portal aufmachen und die durchaus beschränkten Entwicklungs-Ressourcen von der eigentlichen Weiterentwicklung und Optimierung wegnehmen.



lustig, CEM und CFC sind halt Sachen, dies unter Classic schon ewig gibt... Hat sich wohl jemand beschwert, dass TIA bei weitem noch immer nicht das kann, was Classic schon vor 10 oder 20 Jahren konnte...

Satety Matrix: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10044207?tree=CatalogTree#
Logic Matrix: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10289829?tree=CatalogTree#

Sieht eher so aus, dass das eher maschienenbaulastige TIA auch langsam in Richtung Prozessautomatisierung gebracht werden soll. Wo wir dann beim eigentlichen leidigen Thema wären, sind denn jetzt Änderungen im laufenden Betrieb endlich ordentlich möglich? Also hat das Reinitialisieren von den DBs endlich ein Ende und Zusatzfrage, HW-Konfig-Änderung im laufenden Betrieb ohne CPU-Stop


----------



## ducati (3 Dezember 2020)

vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen interessant:

https://assets.new.siemens.com/siem...-22da8805bcad/siem-product-news-en-2-2020.pdf

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen interessant:
> 
> https://assets.new.siemens.com/siem...-22da8805bcad/siem-product-news-en-2-2020.pdf
> 
> Gruß.



Ich bin selber manchmal positiv erstaunt, wie viel Produkte Siemens entwickelt und weiterentwickelt.
Ich habe schon ein Projekt in TIA und einer 1500er gemacht bei dem ich jedes Mal denke, da wäre CFC genau passend gewesen.
Aber ich vermute mal, das wird wieder wie bei Step7 ein kostenpflichtiges Addon, was keiner hat und aus dem Grunde auch keiner einsetzen möchte oder darf.

Andererseits sind die wohl wirklich der Meinung, dass es am Grundkonstrukt des TIA-Portals nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein Projekt in TIA und einer 1500er gemacht bei dem ich jedes Mal denke, da wäre CFC genau passend gewesen.



Bei CFC bin ich etwas zwiegespalten.
Für Regelungstechnik oder Datenverarbeitung ist es klasse und macht richtig Laune.
Es kann aber auch ganz schnell ganz furchtbar unübersichtlich werden.
Sieht man ja im Prinzip an Logo-Programmen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei CFC bin ich etwas zwiegespalten.
> Für Regelungstechnik oder Datenverarbeitung ist es klasse und macht richtig Laune.
> Es kann aber auch ganz schnell ganz furchtbar unübersichtlich werden.
> Sieht man ja im Prinzip an Logo-Programmen.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Große Netzwerke mit vielen Bitverknüpfungen, womöglich noch setzen/rücksetzen widersprechen auch dem eigentlichen Sinn hinter CFC. Ich habe gerade ein Projekt, da ist als Kundenvorgabe keine eigenen Bausteine zu schreiben, sondern alles aus den Bibliotheken von CFC und PCS7 zu erstellen. Dann bekommst du eben CFC-Pläne mit großen Wollknäuels die absolut unübersichtlich sind.
Wenn ich freie Hand habe, dann gestalte ich die CFC-Pläne so, dass dort nur der eigentliche Haupt-Signalfluss sichtbar ist, der Rest wird in SCL geschriebene Funktionen gepackt die im CFC-Plan aufgerufen und dann dort verschaltet wird.

Und was bei Step7 bei CFC für viele ein Nachteil war, nämlich dass du selber beim Laden keine Kontrolle mehr darüber hast was da im Hintergrund passiert und geladen wird, hast du bei den neuen Steuerungen nun standardmäßig immer.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Große Netzwerke mit vielen Bitverknüpfungen, womöglich noch setzen/rücksetzen widersprechen auch dem eigentlichen Sinn hinter CFC.



Vorallem, wenn man bedenkt, dass dahinter immer noch die Arbeitsweise einer SPS steht.
Vor Jahren habe ich mit Codesys 2.x angefangen meine Homeautomation zu programmieren.
Anfangs viel mit Oscat und CFC. Irgendwann wurde es mir selbst zu unübersichtlich und ich habe angefangen viele Dinge wieder "klassisch" in FUP und SCL / ST umzusetzen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2020)

naja, hab hier grad ne Anlage in FUP... da werden Bausteine mit 30 Eingängen in FUP aufgerufen... Da würd ich CFC jederzeit FUP vorziehen. Beobachten und Variablen steuern geht in CFC auch deutlich angenehmer. und man braucht sich nicht um die IDB Nummern zu kümmern...

Unübersichtlich kann man in jeder Sprache programmiern. Bei CFC gibts ja noch Plan in Plan sowie auch die Möglichkeit FCs und FBs in CFC zu erstellen und diese dann wieder in CFC aufzurufen.
Richtig strukturiert wirds dann aber mit der Technologischen Hierarchie vom PCS7...


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> naja, hab hier grad ne Anlage in FUP... da werden Bausteine mit 30 Eingängen in FUP aufgerufen... Da würd ich CFC jederzeit FUP vorziehen. Beobachten und Variablen steuern geht in CFC auch deutlich angenehmer. und man braucht sich nicht um die IDB Nummern zu kümmern...
> 
> Unübersichtlich kann man in jeder Sprache programmiern. Bei CFC gibts ja noch Plan in Plan sowie auch die Möglichkeit FCs und FBs in CFC zu erstellen und diese dann wieder in CFC aufzurufen.
> Richtig strukturiert wirds dann aber mit der Technologischen Hierarchie vom PCS7...



Naja schau mer mal wie Siemens CFC in TIA umgesetzt hat ...
"Plan in Plan", CFC-Seiten, oder ... Es gibt ja einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen interessant:
> 
> https://assets.new.siemens.com/siem...-22da8805bcad/siem-product-news-en-2-2020.pdf
> 
> Gruß.



Hier das PDF in deutsch:
Anhang anzeigen Siem-product-news-DE-2-2020_original.pdf


----------

